# Christmas fish



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Woke up this morning to cool temps and light winds so I thought it would be a great morning to load up on some trout, WRONG. As soon as I hooked the boat to my truck the wind started blowing, but being determined I went anyway. Right off the bat my wife caught a nice flounder and I got 2 trout, than it just died. After a hour of fighting the wind and not getting any strikes we called it a day. At least we caught enough for dinner.


----------

